# Morritt's Grand Caymans



## post-it (Feb 21, 2019)

All ready and booked for May 1 Tortuga Studio for Wed-Sun (can’t do a full 2 weeks so its a studio to start us off), then moving to Morritt’s Grand 1 bd for another 7 nights.  Car all set with McCurley and glad they are picking us up at airport since we don’t arrive until 8:30pm. 

Should we pack our own snorkeling gear, or is this a place to rent gear for our stay?  Would prefer not to pack the bulky gear if possible.

I understand we can only bring in 2 liters of alcohol, for those who like to local beer/wine do you suggest getting this at the airport or is the Fosters market about the same cost?

I read the restaurant Tukka will pick up at the resort, is that correct?  Is this a free service for eating there?

Thank you for any help you can provide for our 1st stay.


----------



## dmbrand (Feb 22, 2019)

We are at Morritts now. You can rent per day at CI 15 or CI 45 for the week here at resort. Red Sail Sports has a building on the premises that offers all the toys and tours. Next door at Wyndham Reef, Ocean Frontiers has an office offering the same. Check both websites to get rates. We brought our own since we like to drive all over to the various public access beaches.  

Every price you see is listed is in CI dollars; multiply by 1.25 to see cost in US dollars. Alcohol is very expensive here. We purchased at duty free at Atlanta. As an example, local rums started at CI 24, up to CI 40 for Malibu. Local brew beer is CI. 7-9.00 per six pack. US brands are higher. Liter of vodka was CI 30 after discount(37.50 USD).

Pick up the Explore magazine at the airport, or any touristy spot. There are 10% promotional coupons that you might use. We have a car, and shopped at the Cost U Less in the Seven Mile area for best food prices in bulk. The Tortuga Fine Wines & Spirits is in the same marketplace; they had best pricing. Closer to Morritts, though, best places to shop are Fosters IGA and Jacques liquor.

Tukka does have a pick up; we see the van as we drive by. It is very close to Morritts, just down the road. We plan to eat there this weekend. Taco Cantina has taco and margaritas, two for one, on Thursdays. We loved it, and it has been our least expensive meal so far.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 22, 2019)

Tuka, Taco Cantina, Eagle Rays will pick up and drop off for free. They are all owned by the same guy and use the same van. All are recommended! The Sunday Brunch is very good at Tuka. Italian Kitchen, in the shopping center across the street from Morritts, has great Italian food and is also recommended and is an easy walk.  Big Tree Bar B Oue is really good and local. Take a pic of their sign as you drive by and get the phone number. Call them and they will deliver to your unit if you don't want to drive there. Enjoy your first stay!


----------



## post-it (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you for this information.  We for sure want a car, but don't necessarily need one for full 12 nights, so I'll look at our options for a ride to/from airport and car rental for only when need vs. the full trip.  McCurley will pick us up and have car waiting at resort and drive us back to airport, which seems like a nice service.


----------



## shellmo1 (Feb 22, 2019)

post-it said:


> Thank you for this information.  We for sure want a car, but don't necessarily need one for full 12 nights, so I'll look at our options for a ride to/from airport and car rental for only when need vs. the full trip.  McCurley will pick us up and have car waiting at resort and drive us back to airport, which seems like a nice service.


Is McCurley a local car rental business?  We aren't going until Jan. 2020 but I have seen posts that say local car rental is better than using major companies.  I do wa t to have this set up before we arrive. Thanks!


----------



## Carta (Feb 23, 2019)

Quite a few years since being in GC..Been there 3 times. Stayed at Morritts once...I prefer 7 Mile Beach area...Much more to do. JMO..
Morritts is secluded...Car is a Must; unless u choose to stay at Morritts  24/7....Americans!!;;; remember driving is on the wrong side; not the right... GC is VERY expensive

7 Mile Beach is on my Top 5 beaches in Caribbean


----------



## shorts (Feb 24, 2019)

shellmo1 said:


> Is McCurley a local car rental business?  We aren't going until Jan. 2020 but I have seen posts that say local car rental is better than using major companies.  I do wa t to have this set up before we arrive. Thanks!



You can call BA Greene at McCurleys to make a reservation. 345-916-0925. Her husband is McCurley Greene. Nice people.


----------



## dmbrand (Feb 24, 2019)

We have used Hertz the past two visits; cheapest for our needs. This year(2019) we used the Interval portal to rent, under the travel tab on their website.


----------



## shellmo1 (Feb 24, 2019)

shorts said:


> You can call BA Greene at McCurleys to make a reservation. 345-916-0925. Her husband is McCurley Greene. Nice people.


Thanks!


----------



## post-it (Feb 26, 2019)

dmbrand said:


> We are at Morritts now. You can rent per day at CI 15 or CI 45 for the week here at resort. Red Sail Sports has a building on the premises that offers all the toys and tours. Next door at Wyndham Reef, Ocean Frontiers has an office offering the same. Check both websites to get rates. We brought our own since we like to drive all over to the various public access beaches.
> 
> Every price you see is listed is in CI dollars; multiply by 1.25 to see cost in US dollars. Alcohol is very expensive here. We purchased at duty free at Atlanta. As an example, local rums started at CI 24, up to CI 40 for Malibu. Local brew beer is CI. 7-9.00 per six pack. US brands are higher. Liter of vodka was CI 30 after discount(37.50 USD).
> 
> ...



Is the car rental price above booking directly from the resort, is it off the resort?  This maybe another option since we also have a price for transport to/from airport and could book a car as needed.


----------



## dmbrand (Feb 26, 2019)

Sorry to not have defined this better; I was referring to snorkel equipment rental here.

There is car rental available within walking distance from Morritts; I think it is Andy’s. Someone will correct me if I am wrong. We always rent from airport. Driving on the left can be daunting at first, but we both picked it up quickly.


----------



## post-it (Feb 26, 2019)

dmbrand said:


> Sorry to not have defined this better; I was referring to snorkel equipment rental here.


Thank you, I already emailed both of the companies you suggested for pricing on snorkeling gear.


----------



## post-it (Mar 18, 2019)

dmbrand said:


> We are at Morritts now. You can rent per day at CI 15 or CI 45 for the week here at resort. Red Sail Sports has a building on the premises that offers all the toys and tours. Next door at Wyndham Reef, Ocean Frontiers has an office offering the same. Check both websites to get rates. We brought our own since we like to drive all over to the various public access beaches.
> 
> Every price you see is listed is in CI dollars; multiply by 1.25 to see cost in US dollars. Alcohol is very expensive here. We purchased at duty free at Atlanta. As an example, local rums started at CI 24, up to CI 40 for Malibu. Local brew beer is CI. 7-9.00 per six pack. US brands are higher. Liter of vodka was CI 30 after discount(37.50 USD).
> 
> ...


Do you need a club card like Costco for Cost U Less?


----------



## dmbrand (Mar 18, 2019)

No club card.  They take cash or credit card...we used our visa.  Bring bags or use the boxes in bins near the check outs for your purchases.  We found that lunch meat, cheese, cereal, juices, snacks, avocados, eggs, soups, etc. were better purchased here than at the IGA stores. Anything needed in smaller quantity...like mayo, ketchup, etc. had smaller containers at the local grocery for less.


----------



## post-it (Apr 11, 2019)

We arrive so late at night to the island I'm wondering if we will be able to exchange currency at the airport for tips to the resort.


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 11, 2019)

USD is acceptable all over the island.


----------



## shorts (Apr 12, 2019)

If you are staying at Morritts, they will exchange US dollars for Cayman at the front desk. Enjoy! Just left today after our annual winter stay!! And yes US dollars accepted everywhere but they give you change in Cayman dollars


----------



## post-it (Apr 12, 2019)

We have a 1 bd at the the Grand, will it have a washer/dryer?


----------



## post-it (Apr 12, 2019)

Nevermind, I just saw on our reservation we do not have in unit washer/dryer.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 13, 2019)

Laundry on premise is $2CI wash and $2CI dry. Never an issue to get a machine. There is a laundry room attached to the towel hut and one by the quiet/park pool.


----------



## post-it (May 21, 2019)

We recently returned from our stay at Morritt's.  The first few days we had a Studio in Bldg. 3, old, tired and very dirty. So glad we only had a few days in it.  The 2nd week we had a 1 bd #6104 at The Grand building.  Much Much better.  We have never had a ground floor and really did enjoy the convenience.  Overall liked our stay, but so glad to have a car, it was a must. My husband picked up very quickly on driving on the "other side". Rented from McCurly's, and really liked being pickup from the airport since we didn't get to check-in until 10:00pm after a long day, would have been stressful finding our way on the island.  We also liked being dropped off right at the terminal and not having to deal with rent-a-car drop off. Huge issues with the Sargassum (red seaweed) on the island. Only one evening, for a very brief time was the water clear enough to swim in from the the resort.  Otherwise we had to drive to Rum Bay or Seven Mile. So bad at times it smelled. Thank you everyone for your input and help with planning our vacation.


----------

